

Spoutcore has been down for hours, does it not exist anymore? - pedalpete
http://www.sproutcore.com/

======
Me1000
Seriously guys? The website goes down and your first thought is that it's
dead?

------
TomOfTTB
The blog and demos are still up so I'm inclined to believe this is just a run-
of-the-mill outage.

------
devongovett
Nope. The Github project was just updated 2 days ago:
<https://github.com/sproutcore/sproutcore20>

------
alttab
Its the apocalypse. Everyone return to IE6 quickly.

~~~
sunkencity
It not down, it's just loading a couple of megs of javascript. (Joke aside,
site works now).

------
erichocean
Well, www.strobecorp.com is also down. I heard that wycats had left Strobe
(unconfirmed), so hopefully nothing serious is going on...

